# The top three young pianists today



## cliftwood (Apr 17, 2014)

There are so many wonderful young pianists out there, but my choice for the most impressive has to be..

Daniil Trifonov, Denis Matsuev and Yuga Wang. All three are superior in their ability already and can only get better as they mature.

How fortunate we are to be living among such brilliant talents.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

My choice is

Lang Lang
Yuja Wang
Stephen Hough


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vestard Shimkus / Joseph Moog /Yevgeny Sudbin and Daniil Trifonov.
For this moment at least.


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

Could Paul Lewis qualify as "young"? If so he's my number one choice. Trifonov and Igor Levit are excellent, too


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Judith said:


> Stephen Hough


He is 54 years old, just saying.
I really like what I've heard from him. Though maybe he is a little too careful and a little stiff. Still, a very fine pianist.

I like what I've heard from Sudbin, Trifonov and Wang as well.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Igor Levitt deserves to be mentioned here.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

DeepR said:


> He is 54 years old, just saying.
> I really like what I've heard from him. Though maybe he is a little too careful and a little stiff. Still, a very fine pianist.
> 
> I like what I've heard from Sudbin, Trifonov and Wang as well.


Stephen is about my age so I class him as young lol


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Evgeni Bozhanov
Daniel Ben Pienaar
HJ Lim possibly


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

Daniil Trifonov, Denis Matsuev, Yuja Wang... Yes, yes, and yes. All very good. Igor Levit too. And I'm a big fan of Stephen Hough, but I wouldn't call him "young."


----------



## andrzejmakal (Jun 5, 2014)

Vinnitskaya, Wang, Levitt, Kate Liu, Trifonoff, Ingrid Andsnes.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Heliogabo said:


> Igor Levitt deserves to be mentioned here.


I agree but I did cheat already by mentioning 4 instead of 3 .


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2016)

My 3 favorites are Matsuev, Trifonov, and Sudbin. So far, our tastes are rather similar!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

How can I forget; Florian Noack


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2016)

Artur Rubinstein
Seong Jin Cho
Peter de Jager


----------



## cliftwood (Apr 17, 2014)

jms said:


> Artur Rubinstein
> Seong Jin Cho
> Peter de Jager


I'm happy to learn that Rubinstein is still among us.:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

cliftwood said:


> I'm happy to learn that Rubinstein is still among us.:lol:


You are mistaken. This Rubinstein I refer to is a native to Proxima Centauri B and has been teleported to my living room to give a demonstration on the impact Proximese Serial Technique has on traditional Proximese piano music. A controversial topic of discussion given by a pianist who is alive and well, and is actually 22 Earth Years old.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jms said:


> You are mistaken. This Rubinstein I refer to is a native to Proxima Centauri B and has been teleported to my living room to give a demonstration on the impact Proximese Serial Technique has on traditional Proximese piano music. A controversial topic of discussion given by a pianist who is alive and well, and is actually 22 Earth Years old.


And the full name will be.....?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> And the full name will be.....?


Artur Rubinstein. Translating from his language into English, the closest approximation local linguists have been able to work out is 'Terence Poopyhead.'


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

We could start a debate about what point exactly does a person stop being "young". It could be a very interesting discussion. Not.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> We could start a debate about what point exactly does a person stop being "young". It could be a very interesting discussion. Not.


When playing online games and a group of 13 year olds thinks you're uncool and old when you're 26 . It's all relative I guess

All the funnier since I'm pretty sure every pianist mentioned in this thread is older than me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jms said:


> Artur Rubinstein. Translating from his language into English, the closest approximation local linguists have been able to work out is 'Terence Poopyhead.'


Nothing to find, only the late real Rubinstein.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Dedalus said:


> When playing online games and a group of 13 year olds thinks you're uncool and old when you're 26 . It's all relative I guess
> 
> All the funnier since I'm pretty sure every pianist mentioned in this thread is older than me.


Not quite:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniil_Trifonov


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Nothing to find, only the late real Rubinstein.


Unfortunately information about pianists from Proxima Centauri B is fairly impossible to find on Earth-based databases. You might have to try elsewhere.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Cho Seong Jin certainly looks promising. Let's just see how he fares in the future.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jms said:


> Unfortunately information about pianists from Proxima Centauri B is fairly impossible to find on Earth-based databases. You might have to try elsewhere.


You had your laugh, I am laughing my socks of also.


----------

